# LOST climbing gear in water SSV, Lyons.



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

PLEASE HELP,
My black diamond climbing bag (gray), with ALL my gear, (trad, draws, cams, nuts, tricams, slings, helmet(red)...lots of stuff) went for a ride about 1/3 the way down the SSV at the Chicken Wing drop (I Believe thats the correct name) in the SSV outside of Lyons. 
Today is June 24th, 2008. My name is Jon, call me please 
Cell 303-817-5809.
Work 303-485-8686 x 171

Reward, Beer, Dinner I will hook you up if you help me out.


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

Not positive on the mile marker, about 6 miles up just below Spire Rock


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Jon, I was the guy helping you look. It was actually 2/3 through the run and at what Scott Young likes to call the "Chicken wing Slot" There apparently was NO rope in the gear bag but there were slings/cams. It started to sink 100 yards pass the slot move. These guys were super nice and super responsible....just had an accident. We'll keep our eyes open
SSV WAS THE SHIT TODAY FYI


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

*GEAR FOUND*



cheifitj said:


> PLEASE HELP,
> My black diamond climbing bag (gray), with ALL my gear, (trad, draws, cams, nuts, tricams, slings, helmet(red)...lots of stuff) went for a ride about 1/3 the way down the SSV at the Chicken Wing drop (I Believe thats the correct name) in the SSV outside of Lyons.
> Today is June 24th, 2008. My name is Jon, call me please
> Cell 303-817-5809.
> ...


Hey Dude, there is a fisherman claiming to have found a backpack full of climbing gear in the SSV. He posted it on Boulder Craig's List Lost and Found page. I'd give him a call. Happy climbing!!!
Tim


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

*found*

Thanks guys, I got my gear back over the weekend.

Hooray for Fisherman.


----------

